# Cluck cluck



## foodgirly (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeffrey1findum (Apr 7, 2020)

i spent a lot of time looking for some chicken recently on the appalacian trail thats runs ontop of the mountain with no luck. Are you finding them closer to the creeks at the bottom?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

No walking needed when looking for hens. Keep your eyes peeled when driving and you should find more than you need. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum (Apr 7, 2020)

trahn008 said:


> No walking needed when looking for hens. Keep your eyes peeled when driving and you should find more than you need. Happy Hunting!


tip worked i found 4 different spots so far driving. 2 of them two moldy and the other two the stumps were so rotted i couldn't tell if it was a conifer or not. I'm not that good with tree iD been learning. But it is exciting to find something I got the mushroom madness.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

trahn008 said:


> No walking needed when looking for hens. Keep your eyes peeled when driving and you should find more than you need. Happy Hunting!


True that! Found my first batch from a high spot and scanning the woods with a pair of binoculars. Spotted them about 250 yards away! Found my first Chants last year and couldn't believe I had never spotted them before, but I wasn't looking in the right spots. Walked a path along and Oak, Beech, Maple ridge last year and it took about 10 seconds to spot my first one!


----------



## MiLilWinmil (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a spot for ground chicken, L. Cincinnatus. But last year it was to wet for it, this year too dry, but in the car on the ride home I spotted a beautiful cluster at the base of an old oak tree. L. sulphureus was dinner that night. I love mine pan fried with fresh garlic and parsley, over either pasta or gold potatoes. This batch actually continued to grow in the paper bag I put it in, in the fridge. And I've now got a soggy bag with mycelium all over it. Looks I'm got new stuff to try and grow lol...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I see if I can find the pic of a nice one that I found at the base of an oak. _L. cincinnatus_.










Found it!


----------

